# DIY CO2 mixer



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Okay, so Im gonna get rid of the plain old airstone at the end of the co2 tube method.

Instead: I am gonna use a powerhead filter to better mix the CO2 with water. *HERE *is what I have in mind (I think this is how that guy Jazzy on Youtube proposed) I think a bird feeder tube or something like that would work?

Comments welcomed! 

Ohhh my 2,222nd post!!


----------

